# I am looking for free stuff



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

Does anyone at this website live in Ferndale Washington? I am looking for someone in my area that may have mowers, tillers, blowers, trimmers, ETC. If you have any of these items that you would like to get rid of, let me know. Thanks for everyones assistance.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Ah, competition for Bontai Joe.............and me aswell but i am far enough away from you so my weekend forays won't interfere with your pursuit of treasures. Cheap is good, free is better. Most of what I do on the side hinges on free trash I collect. SOme I fic and use, other stuff just gets torn apart and parts used for other odds and ends, and when I finally get rid of an item it really is indeed trash, and only a scrap dealer would consider it or more than likely a landfill would suit what I get rid of best.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Chris,

Start visiting your tractor dealers and let them know you're looking for "bone-yard" stuff. The season is underway and there are people who don't want their old stuff and buy new. The delivery guy is also a good source.

I got a late '90s Craftsman tractor in really good shape, just smokes. I plan on repairing this summer. The driver got it from a customer he delivered a now tractor to, but had too many other projects in his garage. Price? Free.

Next I got a JD170 from the "bone-yard" at the local dealer. Put air in the tires, charged the battery, changed the gas, sprayed starter fluid into the carb and she fired up. I use it now for mowing till I get the deck back on my "main tractor". The 170 will be my "puller". Price? $45, delivered, with 2 front wheel weights.

Good luck,

Greg

P.S. I live east of Redmond.


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

Glad to here of someone from our home state! How is the weather there? Its been very cloudy around here.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

HEy Terminator, I live even closer to you then Greg, I live over by the Skagit Casino and a mile from Skagit Speedway just off Old Highway 99. If I get anymore stuff my better half will ring my neck so I'll let you know or I grab and go and then post the latest find for you and then you can pick it up from me or we can met halfway in Bellingham someplace. cruisin


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I just got a free computer monitor yesterday. My old monitor (also free) was flickering and jumping and ready to go. I drove by a yard sale that was winding down and there was 3 tables of stuff that didn't sell and clearly labeled free, so I took the monitor, a vase for the wife and some big Tupperware type thing. Heck, I stopped once on a 6 lane Interstate highway to pick up a roll of aluminum flashing that fell off someone's truck. Findind aluminum is like finding money$$$!


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

I was driving down the road to our local JD dealer and saw something on the side. It turned out to be a landscaping wheelbarrow. Appears to have fallen off a truck but was not broken. I took it home, took it all apart, sanded and painted it. It looks, and works, like new.

http://img54.photobucket.com/albums/v165/kgregc/Good_Bark_and_wheelbarrow.jpg

Greg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey that looks like my wheelbarrow I think thats mine Greg Looks good now can i come and get it.:lmao:
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Hey that looks like my wheelbarrow I think thats mine Greg Looks good now can i come and get it.:lmao:
> Jody *


I thought that same thing!! I remember when I leant it to Jody!!!:furious:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

OOhhh that where i got it 
Jody


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Sorry, guys...finders..keepers!

I put a lot of work into tearing it down completely, sanding, wire brushing, and painting it. Looks great now and hauls well. It has a soft/solid tire that looks almost new. Sure beats my old rusted beater. 

At first I felt sorry for the guy that lost it. Then I got to thinking he was an idiot for not securing it to his truck. If it had come off and hit a car behind it he could have caused a bad accident with injuries or death... Maybe he'll be more careful, even for just economical reasons (cost of a new wheelbarrow).

Greg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I think we can rule out it being mine cause mine still here and you live on the other side of the country from me 
Jody


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice wheelbarrow! Is it not amaising how we find things sometimes.


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

I am also looking for a blow up replica of the orginal John Deer logo that will fit on a door nicely. Does anyone have such a thing? And I don't want to pay anything for it 

PS: I am allways looking for free stuff.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Like a blow-up doll shaped like a deer?


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

That looks like the wheelbarrow I tossed. Good, I'm glad someone is giving it a good home. I'm sure my new Johnny Bucket Jr will be an adequate replacement. Getting old.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I think I would spring for the Tractor Forum "Stacked & Packed" Pin Up Calender before a blow up Deere logo.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Who would make the cut for the TF calendar? Do you think we could sell those in the online store?

HAHAHA


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I doubt many of us have "free spirited" wives so that is gonna have to be an "outside contractor"  . I was just joshing you about them but I would imagine the if you had some hot looking babes on tractors, you could sell them pretty good. Just look at that oriental guy who can't sing worth a crap but has the SUPER hot dancing babes that has been on TV lately. :lmao: :spinsmile


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

William HUNG?

What an IDIOT.   

:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *William HUNG?
> 
> What an IDIOT.
> ...


That is the guy! He SUCKS but the babes that do the dancing are :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: arty: :ride: . I watch the dance girls. He sucks.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

He is selling the crap out of CD's though.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Maybe you can get the William Hung dance girls to pose for the calender? army   :furious: :lmao: :spinsmile


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Maybe you can get the William Hung dance girls to pose for the calender? army   :furious: :lmao: :spinsmile *


How about girls on tractors gone wild calender:question: :smoking: 
Jody


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

Now that would be sweat.LOL 

The blow up logo I am talking about is a poster. But a quality poster. Not some dam piece of paper. Anyone have something like this? Thanks... The foreign guy allways gets the babes.LOL


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

i vote for jodys idea girls gone wild on trctrs or farm girls gone wild lol:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: arty:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Terminator20 _
> *Now that would be sweat.LOL
> 
> The blow up logo I am talking about is a poster. But a quality poster. Not some dam piece of paper. Anyone have something like this? Thanks... The foreign guy allways gets the babes.LOL *


whats not all ture on that 70's show pore fez


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

What did he just say? Pore Fez ture not 70's?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Don't think I am following you on this one:question: :question:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

"whats not all ture on that 70's show pore fez"

Could it be he meant to say: "That's not all true. On That 70's show ...." (edited).

Fez is, I guess, some foreign guy on the show. from their web site:

"Wilmer Valderrama portrays Fez, the heavily-accented foreign exchange student who hangs out with Eric and the gang on THAT '70s SHOW".

Now what does "pore" mean?

I've never seen the show, so this is just a guess.

Come on jbetts, clear this one up for us.

Greg


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

lol POOR fez.. ie Poor Fez, he never gets the girl.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

spell check anyone?


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

Spelling Spelling Spelling


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Terminator20 _
> *Now that would be sweat.LOL
> 
> The blow up logo I am talking about is a poster. But a quality poster. Not some dam piece of paper. Anyone have something like this? Thanks... The foreign guy allways gets the babes.LOL *


What makes you think that the foreign guys always get the babes?


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

How we all seem to digress. The nature of humans.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Can you share some advice secrets with us on how to get the babes Terminator?   army :spinsmile :tractorsm


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

"She thinks my Tiller's sexy"......Right Term?

Greg


----------



## Terminator20 (Apr 15, 2004)

I am not a saint people no matter how much you think I am! I don't get babes. I have no time for babes. And I don't know how to get babes. My life as I have lived it is to prosper in making money and doing what I love to do. As I think in my head of having a wife in my life, I can see how much of a freaken pain in the:duel: it would be. No babes for me thankyou and nor any wifes for that matter


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Uhhhh..let's get this straight, Term. You wouldn't take a babe, even if she were free???

Greg


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You could put the babe to work on your 4710 or Kubota and make twice as much money!


----------

